# Volt meter



## Jra7575 (May 3, 2009)

I have recently rebuild a 1952 8N. Down to the last few items. I;m having trouble with the volt meter. When it runs it reads on the negative side of the gauge, I know that isn't right. I did polorize the voltage regulator by "jumping the bat / arm terminals. It still shows negative. Last thing I can think of is to change how it feeds through the volt meter (Change the wires around). Any thoughts on this would be appreciated!
Also, I notice a very small coolant leak coming out of one of the bolts that hold the intake / exhaust manifold on. Is it possible that bolt hole intersects the water jacket? My thought here was to put sealant on that bolt. Again, any thoughts on this would be appreciated.
Last, can I use a "standard" timing light on this? It just doesn't seem right when I attempt to use it, very irractict. I'm confident I have the timing very close (starts and runs fine) but want to dial it in perfect.
Thanks for taking the time to read this novel.........JRA


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

I am not all that familiar with the fords but check and see what your battery voltage is. If the system is truly charging (1-2 volts) more than the battery non running then the guage is wired backwards. reverse the 2 wires, if its a one wire system you have a + ground guage in a -ground tractor or vice versa.

Sorry cannot help with the leak.


----------

